# Für ProfiNet I/O Standard Switch verwendbar



## hubert (20 April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

mal so eine kleine Frage. Darf man für normales ProfiNet I/O auch Standard Switch verweden? Es sind hier keinen Speziellen Funktionen nötig.
Hardware momentan: 315-2 PN/DP und diverse ET200M, welche über ProfiNet angebunden werden.
Hat hier schon wer Erfahrung mit normalen Standard Switch mit ProfiNet?
Wäre für jede Information Dankbar.


----------



## dalbi (20 April 2011)

Hi,

ja. Geht auf jeden Fall.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (20 April 2011)

> PROFINET setzt als Netzkompo*nente Switches ein. Switches sind  Geräte, die im Übertragungspfad zwischen den Endgeräten liegen,  empfangene Signale regenerieren und gezielt weiterleiten. Sie dienen zur  Strukturierung von Netzwerken. Die grundlegenden Festlegungen enthält  die ISO/IEC 15802-3.
> 
> Für PROFINET geeignete Swit*ches sind für Fast-Ethernet (100Mb/s,  IEEE 802.3u) und Full-Duplex-Übertragung ausgelegt. Im  Full-Duplex-Betrieb empfängt und sendet ein Switch gleichzeitig Daten am  selben Port. Bei Nutzung von Switches treten keine Kollisio*nen auf.  Dadurch geht keine Band*breite durch das Ethernet-Kolli*sionsverfahren  verloren. Die Netz*projektierung wird wesentlich ver*einfacht, da die  Überprüfung der Streckenlängen innerhalb einer Kollisionsdomäne  entfällt.
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.profinet.felser.ch/

Gruss Daniel


----------



## hubert (20 April 2011)

Danke Daniel,

hast du sowas schon mal realisiert gehabt?
Also sind für ganz normales Bitgeschuppse Standardswitch vollkommen ausreichend. Sie müssen nur für den Industriebereich geeignet sein.
Man muss also nicht umbedingt auf die Scalance von Siemens zurück greifen?


----------



## Deltal (20 April 2011)

Das klappt, jedoch solltest du über den Switch dann auch wirlich nur PN I/O laufen lassen. Kopierst du z.B. über den Switch per Netzwerk Daten kann es sein das du Probleme bekommst. 
Die Scalance Switche unterstützen QoS, können also den PN-Traffic priorisiert behandeln.


----------



## hubert (20 April 2011)

Danke,

das ist eine wichtige Info.


----------



## ChristophD (20 April 2011)

achja und es wird nur PROFINET IO RT gehen
Für IRT braucht es dann wieder einen Scalance Switch.


----------



## dalbi (20 April 2011)

hubert schrieb:


> Danke Daniel,
> 
> hast du sowas schon mal realisiert gehabt?
> Also sind für ganz normales Bitgeschuppse Standardswitch vollkommen ausreichend. Sie müssen nur für den Industriebereich geeignet sein.
> Man muss also nicht umbedingt auf die Scalance von Siemens zurück greifen?



Ja, haben wir. Funktioniert ohne grosse Probleme, auch bei grosser Belastung des Netzwerks.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## hubert (20 April 2011)

Hallo Daniel,

würde da eher eh auf Switche von Hirschmann und so gehen, da sie ja für den Industriebereich geeignet sein sollen. Oder hab ich Switche auf dem ganz normal Heimgebrauch hergekommen?
Welche habt ihr den so verwendet?


----------



## dalbi (20 April 2011)

Hirschmann 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MSB (20 April 2011)

Bei Switchen gibt es generell mal 2 Klassen:
Managed und Unmanaged

Industrietaugliche Switche zeichnen sich im Regelfall durch:
- erweiterter Temperaturbereich
- 24V DC Versorgung
- höhere Resistenz gegen Vibrationen
aus.

Ob das nun bei dir konkret notwendig ist, musst du selbst entscheiden ...

Manche Industrietaugliche Switche bieten noch die Möglichkeit das Ethernet als Ring zu legen,
mit sehr schneller Umschaltung wenn der Link in eine Richtung ausfällt.
Bei etwas besseren (managebaren) Office-Switchen gibt es sowas zwar auch,
nur der Umschaltvorgang dauert wesentlich länger.

Ganz einfache 08/15 Industrieswitche gibts z.B. bei Spectra, Wago, Phoenix, Hirschmann, Allnet, Harting ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2011)

Ich nehme gerne den Siemens CSM Switch

z.B. [FONT=&quot]6GK7377-1AA00-0AA0

Relativ günstig, S7 Bauform und mit den Profinet Buchsenkragen sowie Industrietauglich (24VDC).
Ist aber trotzdem ein normaler unmanaged Switch nicht vergleichbar mit einem Scalance.

mfG René
[/FONT]


----------

